# Self-Adhered Water Resistive Air Barrier Membrane, (house wrap.)



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You laugh at of what you don't know. The old Japanese carpenter that built this island really knew what they were doing!! The siding on the home I live in is the siding on the outside and the interior wall on inside. The wall is ¾" thick. No water comes through the wall!!!!!
> We don't use the thin plastic garbage that blows down the road when a storm hits.
> Here's a nice read..
> 
> ...


all this means jack sh^t


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You laugh at of what you don't know. The old Japanese carpenter that built this island really knew what they were doing!! The siding on the home I live in is the siding on the outside and the interior wall on inside. The wall is ¾" thick. No water comes through the wall!!!!![/url]


No the catch is it can dry out quickly & is perfect in your climate. The thing is we used to build that way everywhere for years & never had issues though we had to use a ton of wood, then coal, oil, etc... to keep them warm (not really an island issue.) The problem is we started adding things into the walls to help keep some of that heat in & guess what - heat & thus moisture couldn't move through as freely & things rot. One other problem is we also don't use local durable woods but rather super quick grown pine

As for my walls don't leak - standard rule of thumb for all types is 1% gets by for a properly well-done assembly (no it doesn't matter what type) - you might not see it, but it is there


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


>


Let me repeat myself " If water is getting in back of MY siding I have done something very wrong":thumbsup:
You'd look around with a confused look on your face if you ever came out here:blink:
That being said we do now install full paper, flashing tape, Tyvek , Tyvek tape & all. But yea when we are done with the siding it being hardie or LP smart side or ply T-1-11 it's water tight.
On the old homes:;: Oh but the high end homes had 1¼"X13½" red wood heart wood walls.
The ¾" thick walls hold up the roof:clap: 
And the use of Canec (pronounced CANE-ick) is a building material that was used in the 1930s to the 1960s on Oahu would really get your eyes


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

Koo ok


SmallTownGuy said:


> What effect if any does hanging the product vertically have on warranty?


The warranty will still stand, the vertical lap joint is 5 inches, versus a horizontal lap joint, wihich is 2 inches. Vertical is more material, horizontal is more labor. Vertical is a one man job, horizontal is a 2 man job.

A 5 inch lap joint is 10 inches of material, vs 2 inch which is 4.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stilla said:


> Koo ok
> 
> The warranty will still stand, the vertical lap joint is 5 inches, versus a horizontal lap joint, wihich is 2 inches. Vertical is more material, horizontal is more labor. Vertical is a one man job, horizontal is a 2 man job.
> 
> A 5 inch lap joint is 10 inches of material, vs 2 inch which is 4.


No pics or vid of you & others handling the material? 
Would be interesting to observe.


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> No pics or vid of you & others handling the material?
> Would be interesting to observe.


I would have already shared images, my phone, which I use to capture the work I do, died. I have a new phone and will attempt to show what we felt was expediting the process. I would be happy to share, tomorrow.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> No pics or vid of you & others handling the material?
> Would be interesting to observe.


Here on the Henry Company video it says over lap 2"....




I've used it and with the split backing it's not that bad. It's just like peel&stick with split backing. There is a knack to it..


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here on the Henry Company video it says over lap 2"....
> https://youtu.be/4dbZhKy-I7M
> I've used it and with the split backing it's not that bad. It's just like peel&stick with split backing. There is a knack to it..


What do you trust more, the video or the language written in the install instructions, that you can download off the official website?

Even better, the video you showcased was from 2014. I GUESS the company has not evolved in 3 years.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stilla said:


> What do you trust more, the video or the language written in the install instructions, that you can download off the official website?
> 
> Even better, the video you showcased was from 2014. I GUESS the company has not evolved in 3 years.


I would go with the video because I'm not into reading long instructions on something as simple as peel&stick. If the video is no good I wonder why Henry doesn't take it down? 2 inches 3½ inches or 6 inches as long as it over laps, it's peel&stick:blink: According to this guy you need a blue skin rep to come to the site and train you to apply it for the warranty to be effective. You have to apply for the Warranty:jester: and this is less than a year old. Have you been trained?? Are you a true Blue Contractor:thumbup:


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

I have attempted to post images to this post, even corrected the images with an app, but that doesn't work. Every image is perpendicular, sorry. 

I have worked with blue skin for some time now.

It's been about 2 weeks, and we, (1 who has over 30 years experience,) have not even completely finished the first floor. The labor is almost 4 times that of Tyvek. It's like wrapping Christmas presents with an adhesive backed wrap. 

Some people are really good at wrapping presents, some are not.

After some time I came to the realization, that the material isn't strait. You can revive material that has a pretty hefty crown. Over 10 feet, I have seen a crown of 2 inches. That's a problem for the lap joint.

You have to correct for the Manufacturing faults befour you stick this stuff, meaning don't peel the film, untill you know exactly how it is hanging. 

Like I said hanging it vertically is less work.


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

Stilla said:


> I have attempted to post images to this post, even corrected the images with an app, but that doesn't work. Every image is perpendicular, sorry.
> 
> I have worked with blue skin for some time now.
> 
> ...


More pics.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stilla said:


> What do you trust more, the video or the language written in the install instructions, that you can download off the official website?
> 
> Even better, the video you showcased was from 2014. I GUESS the company has not evolved in 3 years.


OK where can I see the install instructions,,, linky please...


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

Dirty, you don't like to read, like you said. I GUESS goggle is to much typing as well. I am expressing my experiences with the material. I will not play daycare for contractors, find it yourself if you care.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Dirty, you don't like to read, like you said. I GUESS goggle is to much typing as well. I am expressing my experiences with the material. I will not play daycare for contractors, find it yourself if you care.


I can't find it ,, that's why I asked....:blink: Help a guy out here??? I want to learn.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

...

https://us.henry.com/fileadmin/pdf/current/tds/HE100GUSA_c_techdata.pdf

https://us.henry.com/fileadmin/pdf/literature/BlueskinVP100_Installation_Guidelines.pdf


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stilla said:


> What do you trust more, the video or the language written in the install instructions, that you can download off the official website?
> 
> *Even better, the video you showcased was from 2014. I GUESS the company has not evolved in 3 years.*





SmallTownGuy said:


> ...
> 
> https://us.henry.com/fileadmin/pdf/current/tds/HE100GUSA_c_techdata.pdf
> 
> https://us.henry.com/fileadmin/pdf/literature/BlueskinVP100_Installation_Guidelines.pdf


Oh I saw those from 2014 and 15,, I thought they might a some up to date instructions I could get the newest info from.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh I saw those from 2014 and 15,, I thought they might a some up to date instructions I could get the newest info from.


I will say this: when it comes to the warranty - what is written takes precedence over oral guidance - like what a Henry rep said on site. And what is most current in written takes precedence over any prior written material - even if said material can be picked up off a store counter at time of purchase.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I will say this: when it comes to the warranty - what is written takes precedence over oral guidance - like what a Henry rep said on site. And what is most current in written takes precedence over any prior written material - even if said material can be picked up off a store counter at time of purchase.


In the video @1:50 I post up there it says you need to be a true blue contractor for the life time warranty , that Henerys needs to come out and train the guys??? Do you think that is still true??? Sounds like a catch to me.


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> In the video @1:50 I post up there it says you need to be a true blue contractor for the life time warranty , that Henerys needs to come out and train the guys??? Do you think that is still true??? Sounds like a catch to me.


We had a training guy come out to our job. He was an idiot. He had no presentation, no helpful hints. I read the instructions, and moved on from there.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The same "gotcha" was my deciding factor with ZIP/Advantech. DO NOT USE. Stray one iota from specified matrials - asdhesives, laps, fastner schedule/depth - and they say buh bye to the warranty.

40 years ago, my buddy had to pay 4K out of pocket to a 3rd contractor because the shingles we put on - specced to use staples -some of the staples were not true to parallel to the run by 5 degrees.
And so the circuit court found him liable for the whole roof.

Even though a year later a class action suit against the shingle make bankrupted them.

All warranties are bull ****.


----------

